
Streaming video from live insects and tiny robots - daverol
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/uw-micro-camera
======
HomeDeLaPot
>As if it’s not hard enough to make very small robots that can , once you’ve
gotten the power and autonomy all figured out (good luck with that), your
robot isn’t going to be all that useful unless it can carry some payload.

The very first sentence doesn't make any sense. I think there's a word
missing. Also, the writing style throughout the article is choppy and hard to
read. Too many commas?

------
martindbp
Add some mind control and you have great a great spying device.

~~~
c00ls0sa
Just tether some wiring to the bugs brain, call it a day.

------
abaldwin7302
Would miniature spurs and reins work on a beetle?

